# How long will smoked meat keep?



## schultzy (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been arguing lately on how long you can keep smoked ribs, pork, chicken in a refrigerator before it goes bad. Anyone know the limits.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 27, 2007)

Depends on the product, how it is packaged and stored (canned, dehydrated, refrigerated or frozen).


----------



## schultzy (Sep 27, 2007)

If I just wrap in saran wrap or put in zip lock bag.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 27, 2007)

Our rule of thumb is if it is still in the fridge a week later, it gets tossed. Most of the time, when I do a big smoke and we have some leftovers, I'll keep enough out for the next day's lunch and freeze the rest. However, lately there haven't been that many leftovers... must mean I'm gettin' good at this...


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 27, 2007)

Depends on how cold it is in there. 
Anything pushed to the back of my fridge is lightly frozen and somewhat stiff. It will keep for several weeks back there. I used to use it for lagering beer now it's storing smoked meat.


----------

